# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  یه سوال در مورد دندان پزشکی

## TIGER

سلام بچه ها 
من نامزدم امسال یعنی کنکور 93 دندان پزشکی دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز قبول شده الان گوشیش خاموشه ازش بپرسم میشه یکی بگه باید چند سال درس بخونه تا بشه یه دندان پزشک؟

----------


## roshana

6 سال کامل

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها 
> من نامزدم امسال یعنی کنکور 93 دندان پزشکی دانشگاه شهید چمران اهواز قبول شده الان گوشیش خاموشه ازش بپرسم میشه یکی بگه باید چند سال درس بخونه تا بشه یه دندان پزشک؟


5.5 الی 6 سال

----------


## TIGER

رتبه اش 290 و خورده ای بود خیلی درسش زرنگه زود تموم میکنه

----------


## JoKeR

به زرنگی نیست .... هر ترم تعداد واحد محدودی میدن... برای ما که 24 واحد در بهترین شرایط بود...!

----------


## artim

> رتبه اش 290 و خورده ای بود خیلی درسش زرنگه زود تموم میکنه


زود تر از 5.5 سال نمیشه تمام کرد
دندان البته درساش ساده تره

----------


## TIGER

> زود تر از 5.5 سال نمیشه تمام کرد
> دندان البته درساش ساده تره


داداش نمیدونی برای رشته حقوق اگه تا فوق لیسانس رو بگیری و درست خوب باشه خیلی چقدر طول میکشه کلا؟

----------


## artim

> به زرنگی نیست .... هر ترم تعداد واحد محدودی میدن... برای ما که 24 واحد در بهترین شرایط بود...!


اره درسته سقفش 24 واحد در شرایط خاص
اما معمولا بین 17 تا 20 واحد هست هر ترم

----------


## artim

> داداش نمیدونی برای رشته حقوق اگه تا فوق لیسانس رو بگیری و درست خوب باشه خیلی چقدر طول میکشه کلا؟


حقوق 4 سال هست اگه سال بعدش ارشد قبول شی و وقفه نیفته دو سال ارشد میشه جمعا 6 سال تا ارشد حقوق

----------


## TIGER

> حقوق 4 سال هست اگه سال بعدش ارشد قبول شی و وقفه نیفته دو سال ارشد میشه جمعا 6 سال تا ارشد حقوق


اگه درست خیلی خوب باشه و واحد زیادی بدن بهت چی؟ چند سال میشه اون وقت؟

----------


## artim

> اگه درست خیلی خوب باشه و واحد زیادی بدن بهت چی؟ چند سال میشه اون وقت؟


به قول دوستمون اگه معدل هر ترمت بالا باشه 18-19 به بالا ( معدل 19 کار سختیه ) میتونی 24 واحد برداری
البته این کار رو همیشه نمیتونی کنی  شاید یکی دو ترم بتونی 24 واحد برداری اما اکثر ترم ها بین 17 تا 20 واحد معمولش هست
4 سال رو اگه هر ترم 24 واحد برداری که کار بسیار سختیه تقریبا 3 سال 3.5 میشه تمام کرد
اما معمولا 99.9 درصد افراد توی 4 سال یا بیشتر تموم میکنن

----------


## JoKeR

من آخرین ترمی که رفتم دانشگاه چون معدل ترم قبلم 19 بود 24 واحد برداشتم ... آخر ترم وقت امتحانات.... دنبال دکمه "غلط کردم" بودم ... حالا پزشکی که دیگه هیچ!

هرچند ترم تابستانی 8 واحد میدن که اگه بردارین جلو میوفتین ولی فرقی نمیکنه .... انقدر بهت فشار میاد که از پا میوفتی  ... مخصوصا امتحانات پایه که 10 برابر کنکور سخت تره!

----------


## artim

> من آخرین ترمی که رفتم دانشگاه چون معدل ترم قبلم 19 بود 24 واحد برداشتم ... آخر ترم وقت امتحانات.... دنبال دکمه "غلط کردم" بودم ... حالا پزشکی که دیگه هیچ!
> 
> هرچند ترم تابستانی 8 واحد میدن که اگه بردارین جلو میوفتین ولی فرقی نمیکنه .... انقدر بهت فشار میاد که از پا میوفتی  ... مخصوصا امتحانات پایه که 10 برابر کنکور سخت تره!


اره خیلی فشار به دانشجو وارد میشه سنگینه
ترم تابستان هم که اکثرا دروس عمومی هست توصیه میشه ترم تابستانی گرفته نشه اگه فقط دروس عمومی بود چون دروس عمومی معدل رو بالا میاره اگه توی ترم تابستان پاس بشن به ضرر دانشجو هست

----------


## BrokenHeart

حدود 6 سال.

----------


## fateme.tehran

دوستانمون در رشته های مختلف آگاهیاشون عالیه ها نسبت به دندون...

----------

